# Whats your age range?



## 1300 Class (Jun 6, 2006)

This came up in another thread, and I apologize if its covered before. 

Whats your age range in ranks of 10?
EG, 1-10, 11-20, 21-30 etc?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> This came up in another thread, and I apologize if its covered before.
> 
> Whats your age range in ranks of 10?
> EG, 1-10, 11-20, 21-30 etc?



What, do you mean how old are we? Or what age range of people do we like to hang out with?


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2006)

God I've moved up an age range, now i'm in 21-30 GOD i feel so OLD.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> God I've moved up an age range, now i'm in 21-30 GOD i feel so OLD.



Oh, bite me


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> God I've moved up an age range, now i'm in 21-30 GOD i feel so OLD.



OMG! Try 31-40! Im old


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40. Low end of the range.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 6, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> 31-40. Low end of the range.




Yeah thats the way to put it I am in the low range too!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yeah thats the way to put it I am in the low range too!


Unfortunately, people always seem to think that I'm in the low end of the 41-50 range.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40 high end range. VERY high end range.


----------



## vlrga (Jun 6, 2006)

11-20. In 2 years (well, a year and a couple months) I'll be in the next range.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 6, 2006)

31 - 40, as with lilly...very high end


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 6, 2006)

*41-50

Middle of the range. Just call me an old fart.*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

I like the 18-24 option, personally. If I have to follow the rules (which people in my age range aren't known for) I'm on the high end of the 11-20 range.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm in the age range when they start including my birthyear in the life insurance commercials..."Were you born between the years of....?" Sittin' next to Lilly and Cindy.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2006)

almost 44...might as well start getting familiar with it...just think if I had turned 44 on April 4,2004..oooooooo.....


----------



## curvluver (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40

Middle of the road


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40 for me


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40

"I'm on the backside of thirty... "


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 6, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> 31-40 high end range. VERY high end range.



We're not getting older - we're getting *better*

I'm in the ahem, very high end range of the 31-40 as well.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2006)

If I were "in the market", legal to infinity...for me attraction is not about a number...be it age, weight, size, bank account, etc..


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 6, 2006)

I am in the 31-40 range


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Exactly smack dab in the middle of 41-50 but sometimes feel in the 11-20 range!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm in the 41-50 range but most years I just roll it over to the next year after my birthday so there's no shock when the next one comes. So that would _technically_ put me in the, um, 51-60 category, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :shocked: (never thought I would live this long.)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 6, 2006)

21-30. Highest end of the range.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

31-40, mid-to-high portion of it.


----------



## AtlantaVixen (Jun 7, 2006)

Quick in one minute, I'll be 31! geez!


----------



## Adrian (Jun 7, 2006)

Gee, I feel as old as dirt, around here. I am sixty-two! I am old enough to remember when I first started driving gas was $0.19.9 per gallon!!

Gawd..... most of you guys are my children's age -young enough to have been in one of my Girl Scout Troops! A couple are closer to my oldest granddaughter's age (15yo) than you are to her mother, my fourth daughter (37yo). So, if you are less than 26yo, you are closer to my granddaughter's age!!

The OLD Man -Adrian


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

The 30-41 range.


----------



## Ash (Jun 7, 2006)

21-30 for me...


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 7, 2006)

41-50 range.


----------



## RyanFA (Jun 7, 2006)

just turned 21! 21-30 I wonder what's most common on the boards...?


----------



## Obesus (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup, by crackety...55 years old in but a mere 24 days, ya' young whippersnappers! Ha! I remember when you had to buy gravity or you would float up to the ceiling all the time...now it's free, dadgummit! Oooooh...feelin' a mite crickety over here...got a touch of the miasma...floatin' kind...intereferes with the plasma all the time! Dadburn it kids!  
Oh....I tell a friend at work that it's almost my birthday and he says "How old are you? 47?" I says back: "55." He replies "Well, for an old-ass man, you're still pretty good lookin'!" I think it was kind of a compliment there!
Oh...the other thing...when you are in jail, you quickly learn that "OG" doesn't always stand for "Original Gangsta." It also means "old guy." Sheesh..young'uns kept callin' me "pops"...dadgummit!" :doh:


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 7, 2006)

21-30 (22 yr old gal) 

now if this is was really about what age range for dating, i'd say the guy has to be 22-42


----------



## Jane (Jun 7, 2006)

I hate you people...51-60..very low end, most days.


----------



## herin (Jun 7, 2006)

21-30 high end


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 7, 2006)

31-40 lower middle


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> The 30-41 range.



The choices were 21-30, 31-40, 41-50, etc. so I am assuming this was your creative way of saying you are 41 years old. That is quite young compared with your predicted life expectancy. At 37 years old, I am exactly halfway to mine.


----------



## Lynne Murray (Jun 7, 2006)

57 here--perversely glad not to be like totally the eldest, and recollecting a remark I made when I 25, "Oh, he's an older man, he must be 36."
Lynne


----------



## Jane (Jun 7, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Yup, by crackety...55 years old in but a mere 24 days, ya' young whippersnappers! Ha! I remember when you had to buy gravity or you would float up to the ceiling all the time...now it's free, dadgummit! Oooooh...feelin' a mite crickety over here...got a touch of the miasma...floatin' kind...intereferes with the plasma all the time! Dadburn it kids!
> Oh....I tell a friend at work that it's almost my birthday and he says "How old are you? 47?" I says back: "55." He replies "Well, for an old-ass man, you're still pretty good lookin'!" I think it was kind of a compliment there!
> Oh...the other thing...when you are in jail, you quickly learn that "OG" doesn't always stand for "Original Gangsta." It also means "old guy." Sheesh..young'uns kept callin' me "pops"...dadgummit!" :doh:


Hey, man, good to see you.


----------



## curvy_zoe (Jun 7, 2006)

21-30 here


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> The choices were 21-30, 31-40, 41-50, etc. so I am assuming this was your creative way of saying you are 41 years old. That is quite young compared with your predicted life expectancy. At 37 years old, I am exactly halfway to mine.



Yes, yes, now shuddup.  I knew there'd be a wise guy. It's a very, very newly minted 41! And yes, you'd think that at that age I'd get more credit for time served already.


----------



## mouse (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm low 21-30.
Close to 22... blech.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2006)

> Whats your age range in ranks of 10?


You never answered Lilly's question - so I'll follow everyone else's lead and assume you were talking about our own ages. 

To heck with this range stuff. I'm nearly 45. And darn pleased to have made it. 

Shyness, reluctance, or even shame at admitting one's age past 25 perplexes me. Some may think of each day as a gift, and while that may be true, I more consider it an acheivment. I'm quite delighted to have not (yet) fallen prey to things like accidents, illness, stupidity, youth, disease. I've managed to survive longer than a bunch of people that didn't make it through yesterday - so I end up feeling just a little lucky at the end of the day. 

So, the body shows some age by this point. So what? Those are just lifelines. Personally, I think people are more interesting looks-wise when they have something to show for themselves. A few lines, wrinkles, scars, grey hair... they're all paint on the body that is your canvas. The brushstrokes aren't always beautiful to every onlooker - but they show that some activity, and perhaps an artist - was at work there. 

Perhaps that's a bit self-serving to think that way, but I believe it's better to leave the world with a full canvas than a blank one.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Older than dirt....almost! Teehee!
Just stepped up to 51 years.........what is that? 51-60!:doh: 


Now I AM depressed as well as old!

Gee, thanks for making my day, Australian Lord! Cripes!
Just joking. Hugs,
Kara


----------



## abluesman (Jun 8, 2006)

Geez !!! I can't believe all the babies we have here. I'm 55 and proud of it. That makes me older than:

1. felt tipped pens
2. non-stick pans
3. diet coke
4. Barbie dolls
5. transistor radio
6. cassette tapes
7. the ATM
8. Mr. Potato Head
9. Liquid Paper

and.....

finally....

10. McDonalds


I think I'm depressed now.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Bluesman...........naw, we may be older BUT we are hopefully WISER and having a LOT more fun!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Donna (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to lie about my age because people would accuse me of lying about it when I told the truth. So I thought, "ok, I look 25, then yeah I am 25." That and there's a bit of a vain streak in me. I don't lie about it anymore. I turned 40 in March of this year and I am damned proud of that fact now. Like Samantha says above, I have my share of little lines, scars, grey hairs. I never appreciated them until recently. Never realized that they hold memories of what I have done in the past and as I travel the road of life they serve to remind me of the lessons I have learned and the ones I will learn.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

11 days till I turn 31 Yippee.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 8, 2006)

Just turned 39. I love birthdays and hope to have a lot more of them! <grin> 

Gena


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Yup, by crackety...55 years old in but a mere 24 days, ya' young whippersnappers! Ha! I remember when you had to buy gravity or you would float up to the ceiling all the time...now it's free, dadgummit! Oooooh...feelin' a mite crickety over here...got a touch of the miasma...floatin' kind...intereferes with the plasma all the time! Dadburn it kids!
> Oh....I tell a friend at work that it's almost my birthday and he says "How old are you? 47?" I says back: "55." He replies "Well, for an old-ass man, you're still pretty good lookin'!" I think it was kind of a compliment there!
> Oh...the other thing...when you are in jail, you quickly learn that "OG" doesn't always stand for "Original Gangsta." It also means "old guy." Sheesh..young'uns kept callin' me "pops"...dadgummit!" :doh:



They'll never stop callin' you "pops" as long as you keep saying "dadgummit!"


----------



## GoldOne (Aug 7, 2006)

11-20. Very upper end.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know wide range but the more options the better the odds. 

30 - 50


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 7, 2006)

31-40 reaching high end kicking & screaming


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2006)

31-40 still hanging on the low end.


----------



## doctorx (Aug 8, 2006)

21-30 middle of the range


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 8, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> This came up in another thread, and I apologize if its covered before.
> 
> Whats your age range in ranks of 10?
> EG, 1-10, 11-20, 21-30 etc?



Well...

I'm in the 51 - 53 age range.

I'll be damned if I am going to say 51-60. 

*sheesh*

I mean...do I look it??


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 8, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well...
> 
> I'm in the 51 - 53 age range.
> 
> ...


Not a day over 30.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2006)

I figure I'd better respond to this thread while I am still in the 41-50 range


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 8, 2006)

21-30 and living in the moment. the Twenties rule. Actively.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 8, 2006)

Middle of 21-30, and already kicking and screaming.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 8, 2006)

_My oldest son (he's all of 22) said today that I am old enough to fart dust and cobwebs. From the mouths of babes....:doh: _


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 8, 2006)

36 here

There's something to be said for years of experience


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm 30.

Ummm, I got a warning for a longer message required...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm 27 and next month I'll be 28!
Woohoo!
You're all invited to my birthday party for cake!
 

Oh, I guess that would be 21 - 30.​


----------



## TomahWoman (Aug 9, 2006)

That makes me the oldest... 61-70 range (low end) and moving up!! And I can say it doesnt get worse, just takes longer 
Robin


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2006)

41-50, barely.


----------



## swordchick (Aug 10, 2006)

*21-30, and I'm alright with being 30!*


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm 44.

What's really tragic is this the American entertainment media has concentrated EXCLUSIVELY on the youth market for the last decade or so, and because of that the younger generation are mortified to be turning 30!! Not 50, not even 40, but 30!! What's sad is they're going to fall into a deep depression when they approach 50, which again is the doings of corporate America. Hell, even folks in their 50s are convinced they're already older than dinosaur dung. 

When I was a kid in the 60s middle age dudes like Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra were THEE sex symbols and the hot commodities on the TV. Hell, even Justin Timberlake has become to "long in the tooth" for today's pop kiddies! 

I'm 44 and I feel like a million dollars with a zillion years ahead of me! I feel sorry for people when I see them write things like "I'm 41 (Yikes! Old!)".Just look at all you wimps moaning and bitching about turning 30, 40, etc. ! 

Remember, you're only as old as you allow society to convince you to be.


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*21-30.... for another 9 months or so...

 *


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2006)

21-30. But much much closer to 30. Because I'm 30.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I'm 44 and I feel like a million dollars with a zillion years ahead of me! I feel sorry for people when I see them write things like "I'm 41 (Yikes! Old!)".Just look at all you wimps moaning and bitching about turning 30, 40, etc. !
> 
> Remember, you're only as old as you allow society to convince you to be.


Just turned 44..yesterday..and I agree with you.I may fake-whine about it, but I never lie about my age and I do not see a future of botox ahead of me.We would do oursleves a world of good if we looked at how some other people around this globe feel about aging.I think it would be swell if you featured some 'bbw' in your artwork whose bodies and faces were showing their age*S*( I am not overly familiar with your work, so pardon this if you already have touched upon this in your art)I once read that 'beauty'( according to the mainstream idea) is not beautiful if it is not allowed to age.I always loved that line.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 18, 2006)

41-50 here too....damn, how did that happen?????:shocked:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 19, 2006)

today... I become 23 years old.. so say to me Happy Birthday ..Please :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, my view on age is this, If you ain't got grey hair and over 50 you ain't old! Need both to be in the required age of old. I'm only 21 and know I've got years ahead of me. Lots of time to do shit.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 19, 2006)

31-40. Getting a little too close to that upper end. 

Oh! And Happy Birthday to Dark Hart!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 20, 2006)

leighcy said:


> 31-40. Getting a little too close to that upper end.
> 
> Oh! And Happy Birthday to Dark Hart!



thanks sweetie :wubu: 

kisses :wubu:


----------



## leighcy (Aug 20, 2006)

You are very welcome! I hope it was a nice one. :wubu: 

*hugs*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

31-40

31 but will be 32 in a few weeks


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm 40 as of a few weeks ago. I'd like to say it's meaningless--cause sometimes it really is--but it does have this *ring* to it...I feel the urge to jump in front of how the word is perceived and all its connotations, when I feel so much on any given date like I might be 19. Or 33. Or 25. Or whatever. 

Now the age of those you *date*...that's a different thread.

Time like an ever-rolling stream...!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Smack dab right in the middle of 41-50!! Don't even think of calling me old!!!!


----------

